# What are your biggest pet peeves?



## TiyahLove (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is picking shed off of any reptile. I monitor the reptile room constantly. Cleaning, watering, feeding, and looking for shedding!
If I notice a snake or lizard with shed starting to peel off I have to get it off or I am NOT okay. I will immedietly soak that animal for at least an hour then get a dampened wash cloth and start removing shed. My iguanas and beardies seem to LOVE it and my snakes are pretty much what ever. My two Jacksons chameleons get different treatment. I set up their purch in the shower and turn on some warm water and let them shower while I use a warm washcloth and rub everything off. Yes very weird, but my animals seem to appreciate not having to put tons of effort into it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2013)

Are you talking animal related? because my very biggest pet peeve is the school kids getting off the school bus in front of my house and dropping their candy wrappers, juice boxes and other trash on my property. I'm really tempted to start collecting it all up in a bag, and when I have a big bag full, depositing it in front of their house (not in the bag, of course).


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 6, 2013)

Not just animal related. Anything that really bugs you or just messes with you an obscured amount.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



Yvonne G said:


> Are you talking animal related? because my very biggest pet peeve is the school kids getting off the school bus in front of my house and dropping their candy wrappers, juice boxes and other trash on my property. I'm really tempted to start collecting it all up in a bag, and when I have a big bag full, depositing it in front of their house (not in the bag, of course).



I have to agree with you Yvonne. I have the same problem . The biggest thing that just makes me angry is going out to the garage and finding my tools out of place. Sometimes I wish it would be ok to duck tape a kid to a tool box for a week to teach them a lesson.


----------



## kjr153 (Dec 6, 2013)

When someone pulls out in front of me and goes slow. If you're going to pull out in front of someone at least go the speed they're going or just wait. I have horrible road rage though.


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 6, 2013)

why would you force skin off before it's ready? obviously those flaps that hang off are fair game but if you're rubbing it with a facecloth underwater then your definitely forcing it off, to a point. I'd do it with my finger because that's not as abrasive. I'm sure it doesn't hurt because of the water but i bet the tiny bit that you forced to cone to the surface is sensitive under a hot light.... kinda like when you get a sunburn.


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



stinax182 said:


> why would you force skin off before it's ready? obviously those flaps that hang off are fair game but if you're rubbing it with a facecloth underwater then your definitely forcing it off, to a point. I'd do it with my finger because that's not as abrasive. I'm sure it doesn't hurt because of the water but i bet the tiny bit that you forced to cone to the surface is sensitive under a hot light.... kinda like when you get a sunburn.



Any time I do it to my animals I make sure the shed is already on it's way off to where they have an almost grayish appearance. If it's anything before that I won't touch it. It doesn't cause my animals harm what so ever. I don't even pull it off of my snakes I will let them maneuver through the cloth themselves and pull it off. My lizards on the other hand will sit and rub their faces or any part of their body that is "itchy" on the cloth and remove shed this way. After everyone has gotten soaked or showered I will put them in a light cold pressed extra virgin olive oil soak for 10 min to condition their skin. It makes the animal 10x brighter and it soothes their skin. 
I have to do this with my big retics and burms as they don't shed completely because they are so large. It tends to leave sick shed. I had to do it to my big green anaconda last year all of the shed about midway down her body was tearing and she was having difficulty getting it off and needed help.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 6, 2013)

I definitely have one pet peeve and I happen NOT to be talking about tortoises.
I can't handle animal neglect / abuse. I feel like it tortures my mind and I will absolutely do something about it. Something that in the beginning and end will help the animal.
I am powerless over animals! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 6, 2013)

I let my animals do all the work I just ease the process along. The water being absorbed in the shed is kind of like a callus on your hands. It softens it and makes it much easier. I use a wash cloth because it gets a better grip especially with the snakes and my lizards will rub themselves on the cloth where the shed is and it is itchy to them. Other than that I just do a wipe down after they're done to ensure one last time that all of what was being gotten off is off.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Dec 6, 2013)

My biggest pet peeve is cleaning the kitchen, loading the dish washer then leaving the room only to return to 6-7 empty dirty glasses now sitting on the table or counters... there's only 4 of us in the house. Why are there 6-7 glasses? Why cant they reuse a glass? Better yet why cant they wash it when their done with it!


----------



## CourtneyG (Dec 6, 2013)

People who chew with their mouth open, it both annoys me and disgust me.


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2013)

When people repeat threads. Haha, I am only kidding, but here are some others from the past to add to your thread. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56297.html


As you will see if you read the thread, I have many and didn't want to go through that again. They just kept popping up last time, I almost couldn't stop


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 6, 2013)

When people show off their animal that is treated with border-line animal cruelty. Like a rabbit in a tiny SuperPet cage.


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



kathyth said:


> I definitely have one pet peeve and I happen NOT to be talking about tortoises.
> I can't handle animal neglect / abuse. I feel like it tortures my mind and I will absolutely do something about it. Something that in the beginning and end will help the animal.
> I am powerless over animals! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



I feel the same way you do and that would certainly sum up my pet peeve. I cant stand to see animals be abused or neglected. I've put myself in some pretty messed up situations all for the love of some stray animals and some that even had so called homes . Its shame how some people can be so cruel.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*

And when my husband puts dirty laundry on top of the hamper lid.


----------



## ulkal (Dec 7, 2013)

My pet peeve has actually to do with my pet.
I hate when strangers touch my dog without asking me. And when people with their dog come up to mine (without asking me again) to make them meet. Especially when theirs is not on a leash and mine is. And when I tell them politely to please call their dog back, they reply that "the dogs have to play" even when my pup obviously wants to get away...


----------



## jerm42991 (Dec 7, 2013)

My biggest pet peeve is when someone cooks something in the microwave and they leave something like 3 seconds left and don't clear it.


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 7, 2013)

ulkal said:


> My pet peeve has actually to do with my pet.
> I hate when strangers touch my dog without asking me. And when people with their dog come up to mine (without asking me again) to make them meet. Especially when theirs is not on a leash and mine is. And when I tell them politely to please call their dog back, they reply that "the dogs have to play" even when my pup obviously wants to get away...



I must admit this bugs me to death!
I have a 8 month old Great Dane and a 7 year old Chihuahua and every time I go in public with them everyone freaks out by how big Harley is and how tiny Smokey is. A couple weeks ago someone had their mastiff walking down main street and let it "play"with my dogs. Harley wasn't very happy about it and started getting in the stance where you could see how unhappy he was and Smokey was so terrified that he kept circling my legs and every time the dog game near them he would scream. Not bark, scream like he was dying. This didn't make Harley very happy as he thought the other dog was hurting smokey. I tried to ask him to go on his way with his dogs, but his response was "oh my dog won't hurt them". That's not the point. You're scaring the living s*** out of my dogs!


----------



## wellington (Dec 7, 2013)

Most of the pet peeves listed irk me. They aren't my pet peeves, but I agree with most of them, not all, but most, they are irksome


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



ulkal said:


> My pet peeve has actually to do with my pet.
> I hate when strangers touch my dog without asking me. And when people with their dog come up to mine (without asking me again) to make them meet. Especially when theirs is not on a leash and mine is. And when I tell them politely to please call their dog back, they reply that "the dogs have to play" even when my pup obviously wants to get away...



Back when I had my Dane, I hated this! She was well trained but still. I have vowed that my next dog will wear a vest with the "do not pet" logo on it when we go out. I'm serious...
My kids have been well taught to ask the owner to meet their dog. If they say yes, to let the dog come to us and smell first. Then if the dogs behavior is welcoming to pet starting at the shoulder area.
I also don't like when the owner forces their scared dog towards us just because we asked. It's ok to say no! I tell them not to do it when I see that. That if the dog doesn't want to come to us we are fine just looking. They respond with, no it's ok they need socialization. I make my kids back away at that point. Their dog is freaked and being pushed towards my kids. The owner is doing damage to the dog and risking my kids safety.


----------



## ulkal (Dec 7, 2013)

Totally agree. Some dogs do not like that and I think it is disrespectful 
to not accept that fact. It can also be dangerous.

I have a rescue who was a very timid dog and tried to avoid dogs she did not know. She is better now and gets along well with the dogs of my friends. But I had instances when I verbally abused other dog owners, because they would not leave me and my pup alone(who was clearly scared).I saw no other way of driving them away (after I asked them politely, tried to walk away from the other dog, only to get lectured how Im doing everything wrong not to force my dog to play with theirs)


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2013)

I guess my pet peeve is animal cruelty too. Unfortunately, I can't mind my business, and have gotten in trouble more times than I can count because of this.....when I was younger, of course. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 7, 2013)

wellington said:


> Most of the pet peeves listed irk me. They aren't my pet peeves, but I agree with most of them, not all, but most, they are irksome



Sometimes i think the majority of pet peeves are some rule of society. Written or unwritten, it bugs the majority of us.
Some things are a true pet peeve, like my obsession with getting nasty flakey shed off.
It's so funny when I grab my beardies or my iguanas they either know they're going to get some lovins and fruit or they're gonna get the itchy dead skin off of them. They'll come up to me and stare until I get them out and my iguanas have come up with a way to let me know that they're going into shed. When I pick them up they will rub part of their body on me where they're "itchy" and do it for several minutes until I soak them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 7, 2013)

Pet peeve? Student dept.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Dec 7, 2013)

My Corgi was an abused rescue. He freaks out when someone approaches him quickly or gets near his face. It ticks me off when people don't listen and do just that and then complain when he growls and lunges. 
My other pet peeve is when people smoke while holding their kids or driving with them... Grrrr


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

All you dog pet peeve people need to take a much firmer stance with the general public when you are out there. Your dogs depend on you to stick up for them. None of the dog related pet peeves mentioned so far are pet peeves of mine because I don't allow ANY of those things to happen ever. No one's dogs are getting anywhere near mine without my consent whether they are on leash or off. My dogs know it too. The feelings of some ignoramus stranger are far less important to me than my dog's trust in me and relationship with me.

Happy to offer suggestions if anyone wants any. I've learned a few effective techniques over the years.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2013)

People who think Mods should not voice their opinions.


Members who follow other members around only to try to pick fights.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

Pots who call kettles black.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 8, 2013)

People


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 8, 2013)

jaizei said:


> People



Hahahahahahahahahahahah

Yup


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 8, 2013)

1) People not named Tom in desperate need of validation that race to post "See Toms threads" to every new member and or sulcata/leopard question. First, referencing somebody else's info is not a contribution. Second, the threads are easy to find via search

2) people that respond to complicated questions such as species mixing with ambiguous authority without producing data, instead referencing vaguely defined groupthink,i.e. "It's frowned upon...etc"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 8, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pet peeve? Student dept.



*debt 

See Toms posts. Lol


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 8, 2013)

TouchÃ©


----------



## Sh3wulf (Dec 8, 2013)

People who don't appreciate common courtesy. My son will run ahead and open a door and hold it for a crowd to go through. Of that crowd, maybe one person will thank him. I get so angry when this happens. No wonder why kids are turning into little jack asses. They are acting like the big ones they are exposed to daily


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2013)

Sh3wulf said:


> People who don't appreciate common courtesy. My son will run ahead and open a door and hold it for a crowd to go through. Of that crowd, maybe one person will thank him. I get so angry when this happens. No wonder why kids are turning into little jack asses. They are acting like the big ones they are exposed to daily



Oh I love those kinds of folks, especially kids (the ones who open doors). I agree common courtesy is getting to be a lost art and then folks do not show they appreciate those things.


----------



## ascott (Dec 8, 2013)

> Pots who call kettles black.



*clinches her side, rolling on the ground spewing laughter* 

When people use there, their or they're or two, too, to incorrectly....like long sharp nails down a chalk board


----------



## Neal (Dec 8, 2013)

ascott said:


> When people use there, their or they're or two, too, to incorrectly....like long sharp nails down a chalk board



Me tou


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2013)

ascott said:


> When people use there, their or they're or two, too, to incorrectly....like long sharp nails down a chalk board



I know I miss a few of mine, but it's the your and the you are that I goof up the most.




Neal said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > When people use there, their or they're or two, too, to incorrectly....like long sharp nails down a chalk board
> ...



 Very cute!


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry ascott and Neal. I'm sure I have done that way to, too two   many times.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2013)

OO..OO..OO..I just thought of another one. It bugs the heck outta' me to read and hear people demean our precious chelonians with nick names. Two of the worst offenders are "boxie" and "sullie."


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



Yvonne G said:


> OO..OO..OO..I just thought of another one. It bugs the heck outta' me to read and hear people demean our precious chelonians with nick names. Two of the worst offenders are "boxie" and "sullie."



C'mon! Sully is the cutest nickname!


----------



## Chinque (Dec 8, 2013)

You're going to think I'm nuts, because of all the animals I have, but I can't take the sound of animals licking themselves. I don't know why, but when my dogs or cats do I need to go to another room and I can still hear it echo through my ears. Weird, I know, but it's been like that since I ever got my first dog, Chewy


Oh! And when people mix up well and good. My mom does that just to bug me (I hope...). I've taught it to her a million times and she still denies it! One time I even used the steam on our bathroom mirror to write it out for her


----------



## kathyth (Dec 8, 2013)

Here are two more.......

Someone flicking a lit cigarette out the window, especially during fire season.

Someone playing loud rap music in a car with children.

. Bad people!


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2013)

zenoandthetortoise said:


> 1) People not named Tom in desperate need of validation that race to post "See Toms threads" to every new member and or sulcata/leopard question. First, referencing somebody else's info is not a contribution. Second, the threads are easy to find via search
> 
> 2) people that respond to complicated questions such as species mixing with ambiguous authority without producing data, instead referencing vaguely defined groupthink,i.e. "It's frowned upon...etc"



No validation needed. People on a forum that don't want to help get the correct info out, but criticizes those that do. . Which by the way, Tom appreciates spreading the word


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 8, 2013)

When people look over your shoulder when you're on your phone. Like sheesh!


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 8, 2013)

wellington said:


> zenoandthetortoise said:
> 
> 
> > 1) People not named Tom in desperate need of validation that race to post "See Toms threads" to every new member and or sulcata/leopard question. First, referencing somebody else's info is not a contribution. Second, the threads are easy to find via search
> ...



Wellington- Since you called me out personally, I will respond in kind. First, you don't know me and have no information as whether I want or do help others. Secondly, I was not criticizing others for helping. I was pointing out that incessant 'see toms threads' adds nothing ,regardless of whether or not Tom minds. Perhaps this is my own bias, in science original thinking is valued, groupthink is not. 
Another pet peeve- people using emoticons to try to hide they fact they are being mean- spirited and petty.


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2013)

It does help. What, I or anyone else should not give the newbie, doing it all wrong, the right place to go for the correct info. That's what a forum is for, among other things. Many have thanked me for sending them to Toms threads and thanked Tom for doing what he does, share his experiments and knowledge so the rest of us can learn and pass it on. The more it's passed on hopefully the sooner we can eliminate the bad old way and start seeing sulcatas, leopards and hopefully many more tortoises look like they were intended. No I don't know you and you haven't participate enough to know me and the intent of passing the info on as I and Heather and many others do. That's what this forum is about. Helping others learn the right way. If I can get them to read Toms threads because they are right in my signature and not having to search for them, that's what I will do, have done since I joined a few years ago and will continue to do. If you have ever paid attention to the many newbie threads, most don't ever check the important threads until told where to look for them. If you don't want to help others, that's your right. Don't criticize those that do. Another pet peeve of mine!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay guys, let's play nice and move on to the next pet peeves....


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 8, 2013)

If you don't want to help others, that's your right. Don't criticize those that do. Another pet peeve of mine!
[/quote]

Again, you are not in anyway qualified to comment on whether or not I want to help others, perhaps you should stick to what you know, i.e. quoting others. and for the record, I did not start this thread mention you, or criticize people for helping. You made this personal. Ironically, your continued ranting seems to make my original point regarding people desperate for validation. Since you won't get it from me, how about you stay off my posts?


----------



## ascott (Dec 8, 2013)

> I can't take the sound of animals licking themselves. I don't know why, but when my dogs or cats do I need to go to another room and I can still hear it echo through my ears.



Oh my gosh!!!!!!!! This is the worst....I can hear a dog licking itself from one side of the house clear to the other....the dogs here know to knock it off with a finger snap....and if they should "forget" quickly, a pillow may launch in their general direction...lol....and I love dogs but don't not like to be licked by them, especially if one tries to slip me the tongue....ewwwww---it is creepy


----------



## thatrebecca (Dec 8, 2013)

My pet peeve is people who let their dogs poop and pee on my flowers. At least once a day my husband or I have to go scrape dog stuff off our landscaping. We have a 'Please curb your dog' sign that is roundly ignored. Everybody walking their dog is on their cell phone, paying no attention to the fact that Spot is lifting his leg on and killing the flowers I just spent $200 to buy and a Sunday afternoon to plant.

I'm inclined to bring my torts over to go on their yards, but their little vegan poops aren't nearly offensive enough to provide suitable revenge.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> My pet peeve is people who let their dogs poop and pee on my flowers. At least once a day my husband or I have to go scrape dog stuff off our landscaping. We have a 'Please curb your dog' sign that is roundly ignored. Everybody walking their dog is on their cell phone, paying no attention to the fact that Spot is lifting his leg on and killing the flowers I just spent $200 to buy and a Sunday afternoon to plant.
> 
> I'm inclined to bring my torts over to go on their yards, but their little vegan poops aren't nearly offensive enough to provide suitable revenge.



What myMother did with this lady who walked her dog and always seemed to time it's potty break in her yard was to follow her home one day and redeposit the **** on the dog walker's front steps. She had already collected what was in the yard and had added that day's fresh sample too. Said something to her like, "Your dog forgot this in my yard, so I thought I would bring it back to you". The lady changed her walking path at least.


----------



## jaredherman (Dec 9, 2013)

My pet peeve is dirty sinks! I also hate the sound of licking anmials, but instead of leaving the room ill just throw a pillow or something at him


----------



## thatrebecca (Dec 9, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> thatrebecca said:
> 
> 
> > My pet peeve is people who let their dogs poop and pee on my flowers. At least once a day my husband or I have to go scrape dog stuff off our landscaping. We have a 'Please curb your dog' sign that is roundly ignored. Everybody walking their dog is on their cell phone, paying no attention to the fact that Spot is lifting his leg on and killing the flowers I just spent $200 to buy and a Sunday afternoon to plant.
> ...



Haha this is great! If I get the nerve I just might do it!


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



TiyahLove said:


> stinax182 said:
> 
> 
> > why would you force skin off before it's ready? obviously those flaps that hang off are fair game but if you're rubbing it with a facecloth underwater then your definitely forcing it off, to a point. I'd do it with my finger because that's not as abrasive. I'm sure it doesn't hurt because of the water but i bet the tiny bit that you forced to cone to the surface is sensitive under a hot light.... kinda like when you get a sunburn.
> ...



yeah, i suppose the water really helps. and I'm not familiar with snakes shedding but I'm sure that's much different than a lizard. and the oil bath sounds amazing. thank you for enlightening me


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



wellington said:


> It does help. What, I or anyone else should not give the newbie, doing it all wrong, the right place to go for the correct info. That's what a forum is for, among other things. Many have thanked me for sending them to Toms threads and thanked Tom for doing what he does, share his experiments and knowledge so the rest of us can learn and pass it on. The more it's passed on hopefully the sooner we can eliminate the bad old way and start seeing sulcatas, leopards and hopefully many more tortoises look like they were intended. No I don't know you and you haven't participate enough to know me and the intent of passing the info on as I and Heather and many others do. That's what this forum is about. Helping others learn the right way. If I can get them to read Toms threads because they are right in my signature and not having to search for them, that's what I will do, have done since I joined a few years ago and will continue to do. If you have ever paid attention to the many newbie threads, most don't ever check the important threads until told where to look for them. If you don't want to help others, that's your right. Don't criticize those that do. Another pet peeve of mine!



I'm sorry but i will back you 100% on this . When New people cone here they don't know whats going on who knows what . All they care about is finding the answers to there questions so they are doing right by the tortoises. So is anyone can tell them to ask Yvonne,Tom or anybody else for that matter is what this is about . So keep doing it . I will bet Tom will thank you for it . I have seen him post the same answers over and over . But he does it time and time again . BECAUSE OF THE TORTOISES NOT YOUR FILLINGS !! So pass it on .


----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you mike taylor. If my memory serves me right, I have seen you do the same. So, yes, we will keep it up and hopefully some day, everyone will be able to raise a smooth leopard or sulcata.


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 9, 2013)

wellington said:


> Thank you mike taylor. If my memory serves me right, I have seen you do the same. So, yes, we will keep it up and hopefully some day, everyone will be able to raise a smooth leopard or sulcata.



If it had not been for toms threads my babies wouldn't be as healthy and happy as they are, and they have helped me enlighten and save other babies for example my friends. It isn't only just living but thriving and it is thanks to the people on the forum and the research tom has done. He has truly saved some animals from a life in hell.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



wellington said:


> Thank you mike taylor. If my memory serves me right, I have seen you do the same. So, yes, we will keep it up and hopefully some day, everyone will be able to raise a smooth leopard or sulcata.



Your welcome . I will tell leopard and sulcata keepers to go to Toms threads until Tom says not to . And I'm willing to bet that I will never happen.


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 9, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> TiyahLove said:
> 
> 
> > stinax182 said:
> ...



The torts get a little different treatment though. I hate seeing all the flakey skin handing off all around their heads and especially the neck area so after their soak tip will dampen cotton swabs and gently roll it on the area that is shedding and it usually comes right off.
Oh and I'm not sure if I specified but my oil soak is 1/4 tsp oil per 2 cups warm water.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2013)

Okay folks once more... let's get back to *pet peeves*



... waiting for somebody to say their pet peeve is a Mod reminding them to stay on topic.


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



TiyahLove said:


> The torts get a little different treatment though. I hate seeing all the flakey skin handing off all around their heads and especially the neck area so after their soak tip will dampen cotton swabs and gently roll it on the area that is shedding and it usually comes right off.
> Oh and I'm not sure if I specified but my oil soak is 1/4 tsp oil per 2 cups warm water.



my only experience is my chameleon. while he's kept fairly humid he sheds for about a week. sometimes a small patch will stay for longer and it annoys me but i figure there's a reason it didn't fall off yet. i have tried and he gets angry so i assume it hurts. but the soaking and oil make sense, kinda like when you sit in the tub for too long and scabs come off :x (i know, nasty ha)


----------



## Sh3wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

ascott said:


> > I can't take the sound of animals licking themselves. I don't know why, but when my dogs or cats do I need to go to another room and I can still hear it echo through my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!!!!!!! This is the worst....I can hear a dog licking itself from one side of the house clear to the other....the dogs here know to knock it off with a finger snap....and if they should "forget" quickly, a pillow may launch in their general direction...lol....and I love dogs but don't not like to be licked by them, especially if one tries to slip me the tongue....ewwwww---it is creepy



I love my dog, but I swear he purposely lays down just out of reach so he can lick himself. Lol. Makes me cringe when my kids insist on letting him lick them. Ewwwww!


People who park in the handicap spaces, but very obviously don't need them.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are your biggest pet peeves?*



Jacqui said:


> Okay folks once more... let's get back to *pet peeves*
> 
> 
> 
> ... waiting for somebody to say their pet peeve is a Mod reminding them to stay on topic.



Ha ha was not going there with a ten foot pole . Ha ha


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2013)

Sh3wulf said:


> People who park in the handicap spaces, but very obviously don't need them.



That's a good one! Of course only if they are not handicap. Some problems do not always show on the outside or may not be in an active mode that day. It's the healthy ones who do it just so they don't have to walk so far.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 9, 2013)

I am about as optimistic as they come. I try not to look at negatives or tiny incidents that cast a shutter of hatred or dislike. Being human (in this society too) I do have them like everyone else of course. But I do not fixate on them. Every day to me is a gift to be on this planet among the most interesting flora, fauna, and what makes it all work together. The sun rises and sets each day. But you never know when it may be your last rise or set that will be seen. So in a way I suppose my pet peeve is superficiality and lack of respect in everything. Anyways blah blah blah. Happy Tortin!


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 10, 2013)

One more. When auto correct over corrects. Like in my last post on the thread. I tried to say "I" but it put "tip"


----------



## Arnold_rules (Dec 10, 2013)

kathyth said:


> Someone playing loud rap music in a car with children.



Definitely one of my peeves, although just sitting at a stop light and having the the -thump- -thump-of the rap music blaring. I will either put on Gospel or Death Metal music at high volume. Usually quiets them down pretty quick.


----------



## Saleama (Dec 10, 2013)

zenoandthetortoise said:


> 1) People not named Tom in desperate need of validation that race to post "See Toms threads" to every new member and or sulcata/leopard question. First, referencing somebody else's info is not a contribution. Second, the threads are easy to find via search
> 
> 2) people that respond to complicated questions such as species mixing with ambiguous authority without producing data, instead referencing vaguely defined groupthink,i.e. "It's frowned upon...etc"



I can add to that advice given when not asked for. For instance, when someone new posts their first picture as a proud new tort owner and they get hammered with questions and acusations regarding their care of the animal. Let people get used to the board, welcome tham and ask them to please ask if they have any questions regarding the care of their new friend. So many times I see new people get blasted with unasked for criticism and then you never see them again.




Yvonne G said:


> OO..OO..OO..I just thought of another one. It bugs the heck outta' me to read and hear people demean our precious chelonians with nick names. Two of the worst offenders are "boxie" and "sullie."



But I LOVE my boxies and my sullies just as much as I love my Leos, LOL, and in no way is calling them that demeaning, it is like calling children kiddos or rug rats. It is a term of endearment.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

Arnold_rules said:


> kathyth said:
> 
> 
> > Someone playing loud rap music in a car with children.
> ...



I really dislike their music thumping in my truck. I do what you do, but with country music.


----------



## miwhaley (Dec 10, 2013)

Biggest pet peeve: the lady at pet smart just told me she feeds her tortoise hot dogs!?!??! What the heck! Anybody ever heard of this? I don't know about ya'll but I about threw up when I heard this because I won't even touch a hot dog myself let alone feed my herbivore friend it.


----------



## Mallykc (Dec 10, 2013)

ulkal said:


> My pet peeve has actually to do with my pet.
> I hate when strangers touch my dog without asking me. And when people with their dog come up to mine (without asking me again) to make them meet. Especially when theirs is not on a leash and mine is. And when I tell them politely to please call their dog back, they reply that "the dogs have to play" even when my pup obviously wants to get away...



Oh this bugs me too! People in my apartment complex have learned my dogs name and they think it's ok to call out to her. So annoying!


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 11, 2013)

> I can add to that advice given when not asked for. For instance, when someone new posts their first picture as a proud new tort owner and they get hammered with questions and acusations regarding their care of the animal. Let people get used to the board, welcome tham and ask them to please ask if they have any questions regarding the care of their new friend. So many times I see new people get blasted with unasked for criticism and then you never see them again.



I completely agree, but FYI- you also get flak for daring to share a pet peeve, so brace yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel bad about that too, but we really can't let it go without saying something. I hope we all would share the good info in a friendly and helpful way, and not accusatory or mean-spirited. Hard to show a "helpful" attitude in the written word, though.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2013)

miwhaley said:


> Biggest pet peeve: the lady at pet smart just told me she feeds her tortoise hot dogs!?!??! What the heck! Anybody ever heard of this? I don't know about ya'll but I about threw up when I heard this because I won't even touch a hot dog myself let alone feed my herbivore friend it.



No, not personally but I have heard of folks doing that. I did once while doing an educational program have a person who routinely fed their box turtle pizza.


----------



## miwhaley (Dec 11, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> miwhaley said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest pet peeve: the lady at pet smart just told me she feeds her tortoise hot dogs!?!??! What the heck! Anybody ever heard of this? I don't know about ya'll but I about threw up when I heard this because I won't even touch a hot dog myself let alone feed my herbivore friend it.
> ...



I thought she was insane, personally. And pizza? People do the strangest things I swear.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2013)

Way back in the '50's and '60's I used to give my desert tortoises left over dinner - spaghetti, bread, salad with dressing, mashed potatoes. If you don't know any better, and they eat it, you do it.


----------



## Saleama (Dec 11, 2013)

Have a friend who thinks it is ok to feed his box turtle spoiled meat. Her favorite according to him is spoiled bologna. I tried to steal her from him but instead talked him into building her an outdoor area which she promptly escaped from and is now free to live her life!


----------



## Arnold_rules (Dec 11, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> miwhaley said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest pet peeve: the lady at pet smart just told me she feeds her tortoise hot dogs!?!??! What the heck! Anybody ever heard of this? I don't know about ya'll but I about threw up when I heard this because I won't even touch a hot dog myself let alone feed my herbivore friend it.
> ...



Were they "Teenage Mutant Ninja Box Turtles"? If so, makes total sense to me.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2013)

Arnold_rules said:


> No, not personally but I have heard of folks doing that. I did once while doing an educational program have a person who routinely fed their box turtle pizza.



Were they "Teenage Mutant Ninja Box Turtles"? If so, makes total sense to me.
[/quote]

 Nopers. This was just before the first TMNTs came out.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yvonne -- I am laughing picturing your DT trying to slurp down spaghetti noodles!!! Thank you for that image I needed it today


----------



## ascott (Dec 11, 2013)

The phrase "I'm calling you out" especially on line---really? what cha gonna do? silly really....

The phrase "nothing personal but" then someone says something totally personal to you....come on, just say what you need to say so that a person can respond as directly and equally as they then feel the need to...

Narrow minded thinking...there is NOT ONE WAY to do something and when folks get stuck in a one way mode...I just shake my head and laugh....


When someone asks for folks opinions on a described situation...then a variety of folks offer their opinions...then the said person dismisses each and every opinion...why ask if you know it all???


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 11, 2013)

a little late to the thread..but a huge pet peeve of mine is people who are disrespectful. i have my days where i can laugh at ones rude ways, but typically it really makes me wanna backhand them. i have a few quirky things about myself that friends have pointed out that i get pissed off about but i cant think of them off the top if my head.


----------



## ulkal (Dec 12, 2013)

My 2nd and last pet peeve:
I hate when people only move here for the party experience and cheap rent and do not even have the decency to try to learn the language. At the same time, they have cute status updates complaining about the Germanness of Germans (whatever that means) but have been living here for years without ever considering learning German. Best thing is when they claim Berlin is not Germany and everyone speaks English anyway.
Not talking about people who came/come here for work and maybe did not have the time to fully master the language. Also not saying that this is the most welcoming of societies. Not saying assimilate either, hell no. Not saying there is nothing to criticize. But if you have nothing else to do, why not learn a bit of the language of the country you live in?
Sorry, just had to vent.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 12, 2013)

My pet peeve is arguments in threads that stop being entertaining and just turn in redundant ramblings.


----------



## Saleama (Dec 12, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My pet peeve is arguments in threads that stop being entertaining and just turn in redundant ramblings.



But what if the aurgument is still entertaining for the other people involved? Such a hard one to judge.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 12, 2013)

Saleama said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > My pet peeve is arguments in threads that stop being entertaining and just turn in redundant ramblings.
> ...



Another peeve, when I am assumed to put others feeling ahead of mine. Lol.


----------



## Linz2491 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh I have so many pet peeves! Lol

Loud eating. Eeew. I have asked my boyfriend if his mom ever taught him to not smack. I remember the "stop smacking" mantra when I was 4. Now I am teaching my 42 year old boyfriend. :/

As far as animals, I run a dog rescue and do events on the weekends. We have the dogs in large pens running and playing together. At least 5 times a day I get people asking if the dogs are good with other dogs. I am like "really? They are with 10 dogs, can't you see they are good with other dogs?" (I don't really say that to them though)

I also HATE oppionated people regarding our animals at the event. It is too hot/cold/tired/active/whatever! I want to tell people "well I can take them back to the pound to be euthanized if you would prefer". If you are not a part of the solution, shush!! Yes, I love animals and hate people. It's a balancing act lol.
Oh one more, people will stick there heads IN our adoption van to see the dogs before we bring them out. If the doors are closed, they will have their face pressed into the dark windows to see. Such an invasion of privacy, not to mention it gets the dogs barking crazy and drives me batty. 

Ok I am done lol


Oh no, I have another 
People will feel the need to point out when a dog is in the process of pooping. 
I DO say "well how about I let him finish before I pick it up?"


----------



## Saleama (Dec 12, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboy_Ken said:
> ...



Touche! LOL...


----------



## Linz2491 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh I also hate it when people/strangers want to pray for me (in a nice way, because I help animals). I find it uncomfortable and presumptuous of my beliefs.


----------



## TiyahLove (Dec 12, 2013)

Those people that ask every single stupid question possible about my reptiles repeatedly. 
I run an event yearly for the reptile rescues that would like to participate where they can bring reptiles to a location and I invite a bunch of people from the reptile community to come out with their scaley friends, socalize, and make a new addition to the family. Last year we held it at the local park because we had about 8 tortoises and boxes, 20 snakes(one of them being a 8 ft red tail boa, congrats to the lucky lady that adopted him!), and about 10 various lizards. we let them enjoy some of the sunshine and every dog walker, elderly, or just anyone curious by the event would come up to me look at my green anaconda and ask "Has it bitten you?" "Won't it eat you when it gets bigger?" "Is it poisionus?"
There was one lady that saw my son holding a emerald tree boa and promptly told him "You're crazy that snake will strangle you to death! Your mother must not care about your saftey." I smiled walked up to her shook her hand and greeted her by saying hi this is my son and walking away.
There is a fine line between asking a question and asking too many stupid questions repeatedly. Makes my blood boil!


----------



## Saleama (Dec 12, 2013)

Linz2491 said:


> Oh I also hate it when people/strangers want to pray for me (in a nice way, because I help animals). I find it uncomfortable and presumptuous of my beliefs.



Had the check out lady at my FAVORITE store do this to me when she found out I was a diabetic, only she wanted to pray WITH me. Every time I went in there she invited me to her church. I am too polite to tell her I am not interested. I love that she is such a beautiful soul and I think it is refreshing that there are still people who care bout others just because, but please, take a hint. My beliefs are very private to me. thanks but no thanks.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 13, 2013)

People confusing gourmand and gourmet... Not the same thing! 

And: Switzerland=\= Sweden. And no, we don't have any reindeer running around here.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2013)

peasinapod said:


> People confusing gourmand and gourmet... Not the same thing!
> 
> And: Switzerland=\= Sweden. And no, we don't have any reindeer running around here.



Never heard of gourmand. Of course you don't have reindeer running around, we all know they fly!  Sorry could not resist.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 14, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> peasinapod said:
> 
> 
> > People confusing gourmand and gourmet... Not the same thing!
> ...



Oops, my mistake. Of course they fly!


----------

